# The QRich/#21 for Thomas/#54 Trade



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Was originally the Suns sending a 1st future pick and Q Rich for Kurt Thomas but the Knicks could not get insurance on Q Rich's back so the Suns made it #21 and the Knicks chucked in #54.

I don't think its that bad. The Suns aren't stupid and Isiah Thomas has put alot at risk here. The Suns know Q Rich's medical history and would know it well. Perhaps there is something we weren't being told publicly. If the "Insurance Issue wasn't resolved" perhaps the Suns refused to even hand over the papers.

At the end of the day Q Rich with his back could become a big liability. Dijon Thompson, despite not knowing much about him, seems an offensive weapon. Lets face it on this team Q Rich was only a chucker. If we can sign Finley we have a ready made replacement for Q Rich. For the style we play we need a chucker not a Q Rich calibre player - pure chuckers aren't that hard to find.

Payton would make more an impact than Nate Robinson if we sign him or we could even look at Jay Williams who could be a real steal.

First I was upset at this trade but from a Suns point of view it makes more sense at it goes along. :clap:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Thank God I get some positive comments here. I agree. I don't necessarily like this trade as it stands, but we don't have the full picture of what else will happen.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/richardsonrobinson_050628.html

you guys got dijon thompson


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

It also puts us that bit further under the Salary Cap. Perhaps with the 700,000 we save because of this move we can fit Steven Hunter under the Salary Cap?

But prior to signing Joe Johnson we will be under the salary cap, I believe his salary counts at about $5million until he is signed. This just gives us more room under the cap to resign a Steven Hunter. Perhaps this is a way of adding more depth to the signs. If we get to keep Hunter because of this was it worth it?


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Assuming JJ's salary is set a $5 million till he signs we get:

Marion 13.7
Nash 9.625
JJ 5.0
JJax 2.667
Amare 2.589
Eisley 3.333 (according to Story Teller's salaries)
Barbosa 0.930

TOTAL 37.844

Voshukl 1.833
Thomas 6.620

TOTAL 46.337

Thomas Trade Kicker 0.993 (15%)
Draft Picks 0.800

TOTAL 48.13

If we manage to move Voshukl for cap space that gives us a total of $3.703 million to re-sign Hunter with.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Joe Johnson at 5 million per season? The Suns paid Quentin Richardson 6 million this past season, so Joe Johnson would have to be a fool to settle for 5 mill for the first season.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Joe Johnson at 5 million per season? The Suns paid Quentin Richardson 6 million this past season, so Joe Johnson would have to be a fool to settle for 5 mill for the first season.


I said it counts as that until such stage as he signs. I never said he would accept $5 million per year.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I personally, Dont like this trade, I think we are giving up too much. I think Quentin Richardson with being younger, and a better player, but if was Q for Kurt I would of been fine. But the fact that we also had to give up our First round pick is kind of ridiculous to me.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

Suns just traded their #57 selection to Orlando too. Looks like they are saving cap space. Its all falling together. I'm not stressed at all with this trade now. They obviously have a plan. Dijon Thompson would be able to contribute next year where as Gortat wouldn't be able to. I'm happy. 

Bring on the Free Agents. :biggrin:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm actually not completely mad. A lot of the Suns moves the past couple years have left me with my jaw hanging but once I actually thought about it things started to make more sense. 

First off Joe Johnson is here to stay. So any Cleveland fans that read this can stop having wet dreams about him, JJ is a Sun and that's pretty much the end of it. Some would have argued last year that Q's shooting percentage (or lack there of) actually hurt us more than helped us. Maybe it's addition by subtraction? 

Let's let the dust settle before we jump to rash decisions. The Suns obviously have something up their sleeve. Thomas won't be the only addition to this team this offseason. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

It must be for keeping cap space open for the JJ and Amare deals. That is about the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Its not guarantee Dijon makes the team


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Knicks finally make a good deal


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Its not guarantee Dijon makes the team


Rosters are going to be expanded to 14 in the new CBA. Dijon will make team... I'd say it's about a 99% chance (for one thing it was the Suns who picked him... so they like him).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

heres an article on phoenixsuns.com

http://aol.nba.com/suns/news/thomas_050628.html





> By Josh Greene, Suns.com
> Posted: June 28, 2005
> Eighteen months ago, a blockbuster trade with the New York Knicks helped pave the way for one of the greatest seasons in Phoenix Suns history.
> 
> ...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

hey put Thompson on the bench he can't be half bad.


----------

